# Adding a fireplace



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

I am looking at houses and would consider adding a fireplace to an existing home that does not currently have one. Can anybody garner a guess as to what that may cost? Are there any recommendations on who to use if we go this route? 

This would be in the Bay City, Midland, Saginaw area.

Thanks,
Loomisfun


----------



## BackStrap (Sep 7, 2001)

I just built a house about 3 years ago. I paid around $6000 for my fireplace, chimney, chase, cap, stone, labor, etc. I put in a very nice fireplace that actually heats my entire house (2135 sq ft) and it's an in-the-wall fireplace. If you wanted to go with a less expensive unit, you could get the price down by $1000-1500, but if you have access to wood, you'd be better off with a good air-tight heating unit. I bought the Heat-n-Glo northstar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

I also have an airtight unit which heats the entire house. A conventional fireplace is very inefficient, losing most of the heat up the chimney. I would consider an airtight insert in the fireplace which still gives you the look of a natural fireplace,along with the efficiency of a wood stove.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Adding a fireplace eh! Well there is lots to consider. An actual fireplace with a raised hearth (natural) vented crowned archway. Or an insert to a natural fireplace. Or a free standing fireplace. Wood burner,corn burner,pellet burner,propane burner,coal burner etc. Many styles too consider. Outside unit attaches to your home and burns corn,wood,pellets,coal and heats baseboard water or air. But if you have the wood for free and enough room I suspect a free standing wood burner with a straight vent pipe and a blower is probably the best way to go. A tight stove with the proper vents,doors and safety features is optimum and you need to have a quality chain saw,good wood supply, log splitter, dry area to store wood near the house near the furnace. Stay warm...


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

If you're interested in going with a natural fireplace, shoot me a PM. I know a handful of bricklayers in your area that would love to shoot you a price.:coolgleam

-J


----------

